# AT&T Middle Housing Chassis/Bezel replacement



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

To start off, let me try to make a long story short. When I first got my Verizon GN2, I couldn't find a decent case I liked. I ended up dropping the phone, which left two very fine small dings on the top-front left corner (just enough to aggravate me when looking at the screen.) So I went searching for the replacement housing. But for whatever God knows reason, I couldn't/still can't find a Titanium Gray middle housing chassis/bezel replacement for the i605 model (Verizon) to save my life. So I ended trying an AT&T replacement part as a last resort and unfortunately, it doesn't work because the prong locations on the inside aren't matching up. So before I ship this ALL THE WAY back to China, I was here to see if anyone can use it here in the U.S. With shipping, I paid around $34 but I'm willing to let it go for $25. Everything is still in mint condition inside and around the bezel. Even if you don't need this right now, it will serve as an excellent backup that you have on hand, if you happen to drop and scratch the chrome bezel around your phone. If anyone is interested, please contact me through a PM. Thanks.


----------

